# Got the chicks, now for the coop...



## Nuzzy (Mar 27, 2010)

With our chicks growing daily, no time like the present to build a coop. My Saturday started at 6:45 am by making a fire to heat the home, making a loaf of bread, and cooking some french toast, eggs, and bacon with coffee in a hearts mug. 








Then it was out to the garage to finish welding up my foundation legs. The idea is for these to tether the coop to the ground during windstorms. 







Yards were meant to be parked in!







Foundation squared up and ready to be dropped into place.







Basic 2x4 wall construction for the front and back. This is the 6' back wall ready to go.







My supervisors







About 11am, my cavalry showed up. My bro and our friend.


----------



## Nuzzy (Mar 27, 2010)

Doing some figurin'







Now things are rolling along!







Best sawhorse ever: my trailer. I was also pretty stoked that I finally taught myself how to use both a speed and framing square!







Naked.







Clothed. Did all the siding myself since my cavalry had stuff to do and left.







All closed in and roof on.







As it sits now.








Still have to cut out two side windows and the pop door. Make shingled awnings for the windows. Felt and shingle the roof, and make all my inner accessories. Caulk all seems, and paint. But all in all, I'm pleased with the amount done today. We'll be using the deep litter method with the dirt floor. The sliding glass door was free (thanks Monkeyevil) and I figured it would be excellent for light while also filling my door need. The door faces the morning sun and the lower back is towards the heaviest of our wind storms and weather. I used 2x8s for my rafters since I wanting a full 6" of ventilation across the 10' span. Based on the info I've read, 1sqft of ventilation is required for every 10 sqft of floor space. I have roughly 80 sqft of floor so the rafter ventilation of 10 sqft (.5'x10'x2(front and back)) should be more than enough. Then my side windows will just be added gravy in the summer and I can close them up in the winter should I choose. All rafter vents and windows will be lined with 1/2" hardware cloth and eventually I'll also run hardware cloth around the perimeter sunk in the ground. 

We will be free ranging our 15 chickens during the day with the dogs helping to protect them, unless predators prove to be too much an inconvenience.


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 27, 2010)

Awesome coop. I use the coop that was existing on our "mini farm" we bought. We have 15 layers and 1 rooster. How many you gonna have?


----------



## Nuzzy (Mar 27, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> We have 15 layers and 1 rooster. How many you gonna have?




13 dual purpose pullets and two straight run bantams. We'll just have to see what the bantams turn in to and if they sexed all the pullets right. Would like to have 1 roo at some point in the greater scheme of things.


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 27, 2010)

Nuzzy said:


> 13 dual purpose pullets and two straight run bantams. We'll just have to see what the bantams turn in to and if they sexed all the pullets right. Would like to have 1 roo at some point in the greater scheme of things.



A rooster is good to have around, as it makes the hens feel secure, unless he starts in on flogging ya, then he is good for dinner  Dominant things them rooster's are.....Ours don't mess with me and my youngest son, he's 3, because we both let him know where he stands in the grand scheme of things. I caught my boy chasing him around the coop with a stick, just whooping up on him. It was funny to me, but the rooster wasn't liking it. Now, my oldest son, he's 6, gets chased down by that old bird every time he goes around him. I keep telling him, stand up to him and chase him back, but he doesn't, and gets chased off every time.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 27, 2010)

thats a good coop for being a lesser scheme.....LOL


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 27, 2010)

I shot our rooster a while back when he spurred my then 2 year old son.


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 27, 2010)

isaaccarlson said:


> I shot our rooster a while back when he spurred my then 2 year old son.



Yep...id have shot him too....or at least deep fried him.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 27, 2010)

Good job on the coop, Looks well made and man that breakfast looked yummy.


----------



## ramirezhenry55 (Mar 28, 2010)

nice and simple :jawdrop:
I'm sure from its build it will last more than expected


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 28, 2010)

Dang it Nuzz, you're breaking in at a rapid pace!! 

Never seen a coop with a patio door.... that's a high class option lol!!


While you're raising young chickens, it's a good time to add a couple Guineas to the brood. They keep the more timid predators like Possums and skunks honest, and raise enough hell that you'll notice if coons or a fox comes around.

Give it a few months and you'll have more 'Yotes and coons than you know what to do with. Your neck of the woods is as bad as here for 'em.

NICELY done!!!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Nuzzy (Mar 28, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> While you're raising young chickens, it's a good time to add a couple Guineas to the brood.





I think I read the guinea keets start coming in may. And yes, we are definitely getting some of those ugly bastards  I can't wait!!


----------



## Nuzzy (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh, and yes... I LOVE the glass door!  I'm sure I'll love it even more when it's covered 3 foot up in chicken ####. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Nuzzy (Mar 29, 2010)

Wanted to get the roof shingled tonight. I got as far as the felt paper before changing my mind on how I want to do the side drip edges. With the revamped idea needing different materials, I got the other half of the sliding glass door in place and started messing with the wheels. The door isn't exactly the right one for the frame (hence why it was free), but it'll work out once I'm done 








The door is wider than it should be by a few inches. I'm thinking of doing some decorative wood piece on the front to hide the gap and make it look more like a double door. I'll just have to play around with it and see what works. Will also be gluing a piece of wood onto the glass right behind the weather stripping of the stationary piece to recreate the weather seal.







Our little friends are getting more feathers every day


----------



## BuddhaKat (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, nice coop. My house isn't built that well.


----------



## Nuzzy (Mar 31, 2010)

inghamb87 said:


> What's your secret to get a project rolling so fast?





 Good question!

Basically, projects eat at me until they're done.


----------



## DJ4wd (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice job on the coop! If you took out the sliding glass door and put a regular man door at the end, it would look nearly like mine. The other difference is that I built mine on top of an old coal trailer, so I could move it around. We have 16 layers and one rooster right now. We're going to soon move the coop and get 25 more layers. We've had chickens for a long time and our kids show them in the county fair, so feel free to ask any questions that you think of! Just like chainsaws, chickens are addictive and you'll have more before you know it.


----------



## Nuzzy (Apr 1, 2010)

I hate only having an hour or two after work to pound away at this thing. By the time I get all situated, the dogs handled, the tools back out, etc...  Oh well, will be the weekend soon enough!


The wife got a quick shot of me shingling away before she got molested by mosquitoes. 







While I was at work today, I decided that our coop shouldn't just have boring old corners on the fascias. So I guessed some dimensions, drew a quick sketch in CAD, did some plasma cutting, and bent 'em all up.













They fit the bill for what I was thinking. Nothing amazing, but just enough to add some spice.












I'll probably be adding a few more metal accents here and there, but haven't decided all what yet.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Apr 1, 2010)

What CAD program did you use?


----------



## Nuzzy (Apr 1, 2010)

BuddhaKat said:


> What CAD program did you use?





I'm just using some stupid free download eMachine shop program since it was very basic and I could play with it a little at home when needed. The program is meant for you to design parts and then have their company cut them for you. But I just use it to draw and then export the .dxf over to SheetCam. The other 2 guys at work use a more professional drawing program with a name that escapes me at the moment.

I'm still very new to CAD with no training whatsoever, so I just sort of plod along and make basic stuff as I learn.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a long association with a company that makes a program called TurboCAD. It's got a pretty good following in the sheet/fab industry.


----------



## gink595 (Apr 2, 2010)

Coop looks good! We did ours(wifes) last year, it was a summer long process. It still needs a couple things here and there to call it finished. I ran electricity out to it late last fall. That mae it nice for water heaters and lights come winter. I haven't taken any current pics of it since the last summer, but there is a partition wall now between the main coop and the screened area.


----------



## Nuzzy (Apr 2, 2010)

gink595 said:


> Coop looks good! We did ours(wifes) last year, it was a summer long process. It still needs a couple things here and there to call it finished. I ran electricity out to it late last fall. That mae it nice for water heaters and lights come winter. I haven't taken any current pics of it since the last summer, but there is a partition wall now between the main coop and the screened area.





Very nice! I like that design 


I do also plan to run elec out at some point for exactly the reasons you said. Gotta have the heated water!


----------



## Nuzzy (Apr 2, 2010)

BuddhaKat said:


> I have a long association with a company that makes a program called TurboCAD. It's got a pretty good following in the sheet/fab industry.




Cool! Having the ability to design things in CAD and cut them on a plasma table has certainly taken our business to a new level. Before that it was just basic cuts from flat bar and drilling marked holes from templates.


----------



## belgian (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow, your chickens get a 4 star residence...pretty good stuff...

Now get yourself a rooster and he'll be the king of that place....


----------



## gink595 (Apr 2, 2010)

Nuzzy said:


> Cool! Having the ability to design things in CAD and cut them on a plasma table has certainly taken our business to a new level. Before that it was just basic cuts from flat bar and drilling marked holes from templates.



We use a program called Pronest for linking AutoCAD or any (dwf.) to the plasma table. 

http://www.mtc-software.com/


----------



## SchafferLoaders (Apr 6, 2010)

*Nice coop*

Hey Nuzzy, 

Fantastic job on the chicken coop. When I get a bigger block one day I will have to dig you post up again and copy it! We don't have many buildings with shingles on them in Australia so adds a nice touch to see them laid. 

Cheers, 

Cam


----------



## cowtipper (Apr 7, 2010)

Nuzzy said:


> Very nice! I like that design
> 
> 
> I do also plan to run elec out at some point for exactly the reasons you said. Gotta have the heated water!



OK got to ask hot water?


----------



## Nuzzy (Apr 8, 2010)

cowtipper said:


> OK got to ask hot water?





I promise, I'm not THAT crazy! 


It's nice having a plug available for a heated waterer for the chickens during the winter. Otherwise their water freezes and they can't drink


----------



## BigE (Apr 8, 2010)

cowtipper said:


> OK got to ask hot water?



My guess is to keep it from freezing solid.

Nice work on the coop! 

I hear you on dragging the tools out and then having to put them all away an hour later. I've got a couple of job buckets that I just load up with the tools I'll need for the job, so it's a lot faster to take them out to the job and haul them back in when it starts getting dark.


----------



## Nuzzy (Apr 10, 2010)

Finally got some time again for the coop. The goal for today was to get it ready for paint. I've been fighting myself back and forth with how I wanted the windows to work. I knew I wanted them open most of the time, but still have the ability to close them down for big thunderstorms and during the winter. I finally decided on keeping things simple and clean. 

I cut some 1/2" hardware cloth big enough to span both windows with enough around the edges to securely staple and then nailed up the trim. I screwed the trim in the corners as well so it's predator pry proof and finally, finished it off with paintable caulk.







And repeated on the other wall.







Didn't get pics before the wire, but I had done a pseudo frame around the windows to strengthen things up and to give nail/screw support.







When it comes time to close up the windows, we'll have drop in plexiglass panels in a frame structure and some sort of weather stripping to prevent drafts.







Then it was time to add the good 'ol chicken portal, aka pop door.







Just to give the idea, the door will be hinged at the bottom and latched at the top so I can lock it up at night.







Then during the day, the door will hinge down and act as the ramp/draw bridge. I'll glue some cleats onto it as well for traction.







Had to make sure it was up high enough to accommodate the deep litter method that will be our floor (roughly 5-8" of pine shavings).


----------



## Nuzzy (Apr 10, 2010)

I received a suggestion that I should have laid my stacked 2x4s vertically instead of horizontally over the door to resist sagging. It made sense, but since I wasn't about to rip out the wall, I created this bandaid fix. I cut a couple 2x4s and placed a 2x8 on top as a header. Then nailed it into the existing structure to add rigidity.







And finally, hardware clothed all my rafter vents (stapled to the roof since screws would be too long).












10pm by the time I was done. Yes, I did all the vent protection in the dark with one of my trusty Petzl headlights 







I bet these ladies can't wait to get out of their little brooder!


----------



## Blazin (Apr 14, 2010)

When's the big screen comin? :hmm3grin2orange:

Nice job on the coop, I'm sure they'll love it!


----------



## Nuzzy (Apr 14, 2010)

Hadn't touched the coop since this weekend, but today I spent a little time dealing with the pop door. I wanted to continue the metal accents theme, so I drew something up and got to cuttin'.













I found some descent looking cheap hinge hardware that I thought would serve the purpose. Didn't like the cheesy little screws they packaged with it though, so I drilled the holes to make room for my own 

(Theirs left, mine right)







I wanted an easy, predator proof lock and this seems to do the trick. Still have to paint it black and add a bumper/spacer so that closing the latch presses the door into it's seat, but ya get the idea. (screws not all installed since it still has to come off to paint)







The back side will serve as the ramp and will get cleats for bird traction.







We're heading to Chicago this weekend so won't get much coop time, but hopefully we can start to throw paint on Fri evening.


----------



## Nuzzy (Apr 14, 2010)

So we've been joking that our painfully small bantam would somehow turn out to be a roo. Both bantams we got were straight run so the possibility was there. Well, in the last few days it has become apparent that's the case  

Him in comparison to the others born at the same time.












According to chicken folk smarter than I, he appears to be a Silver Duckwing Old English Game Bantam. 













 to you little guy.


----------



## tjbier (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks good Nuzzy! I really like the custom hardware, might have to hit ya up someday!
And the Petzel headlamp is the best! I use mine all the time.


----------



## Nuzzy (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, as some of you may have noticed, there has been a glaring omission thus far in the build. I assure you it stopped tonight. This coop needed...













































...chainsaw action. 


It was time to consider roosts. Most people in cold winter climates make roosts out of 2x4s flat side up. This allows the chickens' feet to sit flat, thus allowing their feathers to fully insulate. Narrow or curved roosts can cause frostbitten toes. However, I had no intention of using boring old 2x4s...


So I grabbed the little saw and headed into the back woods to find some branches of trees I'd felled last year. Came across this red oak which was a perfect candidate. After a couple long rip cuts, I had some nice looking natural roosts with the flat side I was after.







Then the notch fest was on! Took some basic measurements and pretty much winged it.







I wanted one roost in front of the windows since I hear chickens like looking out. Figure it will also give a nice cool breeze during the hot summer nights. In the winter (and big storms), those windows will be plexi'd. So I screwed in some cleats, cut some flat notches in the branch, and set 'er in place.







The birds will also have the two back wall options. Both upper roosts are 18" from their respective walls, but they do have quite a bit of adjustability. The lower is roughly 32 from the wall if I remember correctly. 







Added a brace for some extra rigidity and called it good for the night. I try to avoid chainsawing past 10:30pm whenever possible... 







Hope they do the trick.







Won't be long now for the birds to leave their humble brooder!


----------



## isaaccarlson (Apr 20, 2010)

that looks nice. I will be building a new coop this summer some time I think. The old one is falling apart and is not insulated. I will be using the bandmill to mill up the wood. I LOVE YOUR COOP.


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 20, 2010)

Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chicken inspired freehand Mini-Milling action!!!

Those hens had better lay eggs on Full auto in appreciation!
There's Big city folks that would pay big money for such artistry.

Question for ya.
Laying Boxes?

Sooner or later your little Gals are gonna be all grown up and all. LOL!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryoyte


----------



## Nuzzy (Apr 20, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Question for ya.
> Laying Boxes?
> 
> Sooner or later your little Gals are gonna be all grown up and all. LOL!!





Built them the other night. Just forgot to update this build thread :monkey:








They're serving double duty as they block any chance of the girls kicking shavings into the sliding glass door track (which I knew was going to be a problem). I'll be frosting, painting, or paneling that portion of the glass door from the outside so you won't be able to tell they're there.


----------



## DJ4wd (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks great and i do like the log roost, the only thing i would mention is that everything Ive read on the subject suggest the roost being narrow, like a 2x4 up on the side so they can wrap there feet around it while roosting, i even took mine and snaded down the edges to help them grab. Yesterday I was clipping wing and was in the coop and just out of intrest ran my hand over the roost and sure nough it is baby smooth. I am not saying nor suggesting yours wont work ,just passing info on


----------



## gink595 (Apr 20, 2010)

DJ4wd said:


> Looks great and i do like the log roost, the only thing i would mention is that everything Ive read on the subject suggest the roost being narrow, like a 2x4 up on the side so they can wrap there feet around it while roosting, i even took mine and snaded down the edges to help them grab. Yesterday I was clipping wing and was in the coop and just out of intrest ran my hand over the roost and sure nough it is baby smooth. I am not saying nor suggesting yours wont work ,just passing info on



We did that with ours at first, I used a bunch of Red Elm Branches so they could get their claws around it, but in the cold winter months we had a few loose there toes becasue of frost bite, so I put up a slab of wood that they can lay their bodies down and cover their toes up to protect them from that. We didn't have any loose there toes to frost bite this winter, just some combs and waddles


----------



## DJ4wd (Apr 20, 2010)

gink595 said:


> We did that with ours at first, I used a bunch of Red Elm Branches so they could get their claws around it, but in the cold winter months we had a few loose there toes becasue of frost bite, so I put up a slab of wood that they can lay their bodies down and cover their toes up to protect them from that. We didn't have any loose there toes to frost bite this winter, just some combs and waddles




Good Idea, we have some cold weather here in ohio and all though we have had some frostbitten combs , we haven't lost any toes yet lol. Our roost is 6ft high ,and the really huddle together at night. Im going to pay closer attention to there toes and if they actually sit down on them like I assumed they do.
Good point


----------



## Nuzzy (Apr 20, 2010)

DJ4wd said:


> the only thing i would mention is that everything Ive read on the subject suggest the roost being narrow...




Like gink said, if the roosts are too narrow they'll loose toes to frostbite. Chicken feet are actually more comfortable flat unlike many other birds. If they're curved on a narrow roost, they're feathers can't cover them to insulate


----------



## rex (Apr 20, 2010)

red dog beer....ive had about 10 of them tonight


----------



## Rookie1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Those look like they will be the best kept chickens around. They are spoiled compared to my neighbors chickens. Nice job on all your work and the fact that your even raising chickens.


----------



## DJ4wd (Apr 21, 2010)

Nuzzy said:


> Like gink said, if the roosts are too narrow they'll loose toes to frostbite. Chicken feet are actually more comfortable flat unlike many other birds. If they're curved on a narrow roost, they're feathers can't cover them to insulate



I understand your point. Ive had chickens for years and I read tons on the subject before buying them. If you go to any poultry website/forum like backyard chicken or poultry one.com, they explain that bird in nature roost on limbs and telephone wires and thats because its a round aera to hold on to and the feet and bodies are made to do just that. If you pay attention to the birds out in the woods the only ones who sleep on flat spaces are thoes with out the ability to roost..like ducks and geese. Here in Ohio maybe its not cold enough to loose toes, we still get some harsh weather though. Id be willing to say that if you took thoes chicks and put a 2x6 and a 2" round stick/limb you will find them after dark on the limb. Of course the chicks wont roost full time till there around 7-9 weeks, most of the time lol

Something else to remember is to shut them up in the new coop for a few days so they reconize it as there home and then return there to sleep, if not you will have to herd them in at night ,and you can imagine how much fun that is lol

BTW Nuzzy what kinda birds you get?
Buy the looks of them Id say some are Barred rocks and maybe a silverlaced Wyandotte?


----------



## Nuzzy (Apr 23, 2010)

DJ4wd said:


> BTW Nuzzy what kinda birds you get?
> Buy the looks of them Id say some are Barred rocks and maybe a silverlaced Wyandotte?




3 Black Australorps, 2 Light Brahmas, 2 Rhode Island Reds, 2 Silverlaced Wyandottes, 4 EEs, and 2 bantams of unknown breed (though one I've been told is a Silver Duckwinged OEGB).


And we just picked up 6 guineas


----------



## DJ4wd (Apr 24, 2010)

It ws the EE or ameracana I was confusing for the barred rocks..there hard to judge sometimes. Just to warn ya, thos multi colored egg layers are fiesty and real good flyers. We chase ours back over a 6 ft fence everday and thats with there wings clipped.


----------

